# CHRISTIAN FERRAS a musical heritage (discography)



## rarevinyllibrary

BACH Jean-Sébastien:
Concerto for two violins BWV 1043

-1)with Yehudi Menuhin (Violon I, Ferras en Violon II) & Festival Chamber Orchestra cond: Y. Menuhin – 1959 EMI *

-2 with )Michel Schwalbé (Violon II, Ferras en Violon I) & Berliner Philharmoniker cond : Karajan - 8/1966 DGG*
Concerto pour violon en la mineur et en mi majeur (BWV 1041 et 1042) & Berliner Philharmoniker, cond:Karajan - 8/1966 DGG*

Sonates et Partitas pour violon seul – 1978 SINE QUA NON LPs **

BANDÖ Gyula

Concerto hongrois

with l’Orchestre de la Société du Conservatoire cond : Alain Lombard – 1963 PATHE FRANCE Cd EMI * 

BEETHOVEN Ludwig van

Concerto en ré majeur
-1) with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra cond :sir Malcolm Sargent – 1959 EMI **
-2) with the BERLINER PHILARMONIKER cond : par Herbert von Karajan – 1967 DGG *
VIOLIN & PIano sonatas EMI *
Sonate no 1 in D with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 2 in A with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 3 in E flat with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 4 in A with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 5 « le Printemps » in F with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 6 in A with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 7 in C with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 8 in G with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 9 « à Kreutzer » in A with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Sonate no 10 in G with Pierre Barbizet – 1958

Triple concerto pour violon, violoncelle et piano en do majeur Op.56 *Paul Tortelier (cello), Eric Heidsieck (piano) *,’Orchestre National de Radio France *cond : Jean Martinon – 11.03.1970 (Doremi) *

BERG Alban

Concerto « à la Mémoire d’un Ange »

-1)with Orchestre de la société du Conservatoire de Paris cond : Georges Prêtre – 1963 EMI**

-2) with Orchestre de la Suisse Romande cond : Ernest Ansermet - 1957 **

BRAHMS Johannes

Concerto en ré majeur Op.77

-1) Sinfonie-Orchester des Hessischen Rundfunks cond: Rudolf Kempe - 09.12.1953 (Archipel) *

-2) VPO cond : Carl Schuricht – 1954 DECCA **

-3) Berliner Philarmoniker cond :Herbert von Karajan – 1964 DGG *

-4)l'Orchestre Philharmonique de l'ORTF cond : Charles Bruck - 14.07.1966 (INA FR) *

Double concerto for violon @ violoncelle en la mineur Op.102 
-1) Paul Tortelier (cello) ,Philharmonia cond : Paul Kletzki – 1962 EMI *

-2) Janos Starker (cell0) & Orchestre National de Radio France cond : Charles Bruck - 07.10.1969 (Doremi)*


Sonate no 1 in G ,with Pierre Barbizet – 1968 DGG *

Sonate no 2 in A with Pierre Barbizet – 1968 DGG *

Sonate no 3 in D minor 
with Pierre Barbizet – 1953 (live recording)*
with Pierre Barbizet – 1968 DGG
BRUCH Max

Concerto en sol mineur

Philharmonia Orchestra cond :Walter Süsskind – 1958 EMI **

CHAMINADE Cécile :Sérénade espagnole with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

CHAUSSON Ernest : Concert en ré majeur Pierre Barbizet et le quatuor Parrenin – 1968 EMI **

Poème : Orchestre National de Belgique cond : Georges Sébastian – 1953 
*

DEBUSSY Claude : Sonate en sol mineur with Pierre Barbizet – 1953 DECCA **

DINICU Grigoras : Hora Stacca ,Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

DVORAK Anton :Humoresque Op.101 no 7with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

ELIZALDE Federico :Concerto pour violon
London Symphony Orchestrea cond : Gaston Poulet - 07.11.1947 (Testament) * 

ENESCO Georges : Sonate no 3 in A minor with Pierre Barbizet – 1962 EMI **

de FALLA Manuel anse espagnole (extraite de « La Vie brève ») with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

FAURE Gabriel : Berceuse with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

Sonate no 1in A
-1) Pierre Barbizet – 1957 EMI **
-2) Pierre Barbizet – 1964 EMI second recordings with STEREO sound *
Sonate no 2 in E minor 
Pierre Barbizet – 1953 **
Pierre Barbizet – 1964 same remark *

Sonate in A
-1) with Pierre Barbizet – 1957 Decca **
-2) with Pierre Barbizet – 1965 DGG *

HONEGGER Arthur : Sonate pour violon seul – 1953 **

KREISLER Fritz : Caprice viennois ,Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 *

Liebesfreud , Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 *

Liebesleid , Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 *

Rondino sur un thème de Beethoven , Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

LALO Edouard : Symphonie espagnole (four parts without Intermezzo)

Philharmonia orchestra cond :Walter Süsskind – 1958 EMI **

LEKEU Guillaum : Sonate in G major with Pierre Barbizet – 1965 DGG *

MASSENET Jules : Méditation (extraite de l'opéra "Thaïs") ,with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *

MENDELSSOHN Felix Bartholdy : Concerto en mi mineur
Philharmonia orchestra cond : Constantin Silvestri - 1957 EMI **
Romance sans paroles Op.62 no 1
-1) with Jean-Claude Ambrosini – 1969 DGG *
-2) with Boris Mersson ( piano) - 26.01.1972 GUILDE **

MOZART Wolfgang Amadeus : Concerto no 3 in G K216

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester cond : Karl Münchinger - 10.1954 (Testament)/Decca *

Concerto no 4 in D K218 ,Orchestre du Conservatoire de Paris cond: André Vandernoot - 1960 EMI **

Concerto no 5 "à la Turc" In A K219 , Orchestre du Conservatoire de Paris cond : André Vandernoot - 1960 EMI **

PAGANINI Nicolò : Concerto no 1 in D / E falt major 

NWDR-Sinfonieorchester cond : Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt - 15.11.1954 ( TAHRA)*

RAVEL Maurice : Tzigane ,Orchestre National de Belgique cond : Georges Sébastian - 1953
also with Pierre Barbizet (piano) - 1962'*

RIMSKY-KORSAKOV Nikola: Chanson hindoue (Sadko) , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG *

RODRIGO Joaquin : Concierto de estio
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire cond : Georges Enesco - 1951 (Testament) *

SAINT-SAËNS Camille : Le Cygne (extrait du "Carnaval des Animaux") , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG *

SARASATE Pablo de : Romance andalouse Op.22 no 1 , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG 

SEMENOFF Ivan : Double Concerto
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire cond : Ivan Semenoff - 1951 (Testament) *

SCHUBERT Fran: Ave Maria , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG *

SCHUMANN Robert

Romance Op.94 no 1 , Pierre Barbizet - 1965

Romance Op.94 no 2 , Pierre Barbizet - 1965

Romance Op.94 no 3 , Pierre Barbizet - 1965 DGG *

Sonate no 1 in A minor , Pierre Barbizet - 1965

Sonate no 2 in D minor , Pierre Barbizet - 1965 DGG *

Träumerei Op.15 no 7 , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG *

SIBELIUS Jean : Concerto in D minor 

Berliner Philarmoniker cond :Herbert von Karajan - 1964 DGG *

STRAVINSKI Igo : Chanson russe , Jean-Claude Ambrosini - 1969 DGG *

Concerto pour Violon ,Orchestre de la Suisse Romande cond : Ernest Ansermet - 1966 *

TCHAÏKOVSKY Piotr Illych

Concerto in D 
-1) Philharmonia orchestra cond :Constantin Silvestri - 1957 EMI **
-2) Berliner Philarmoniker cond : Herbert von Karajan - 1965 DGG *
Sérénade mélancolique , Geneva Collegium Academicum cond :Boris Mersson - 25.01.1972 GUILDE **
Chanson Triste
with Boris Mersson ( piano) - 26.01.1972 (ibid)**

(*) available in CD 
** available in LP (there is probably an out of print japanese release which needs a little research)


----------



## Ukko

Where you specify the record label, sometimes you list a re-issuer, e.g. Doremi, Arhipel,Testament. This suggests that you are gleaning this information from recordings in your collection. Yet frequently you don't list any record label. So... what _is_ going on here, _rvl_?

Note - IMO Christian Ferras was an excellent violinist, both technically and interpretively.


----------



## rarevinyllibrary

I am terribly sorry you are not pleased with my work .However most of the Lps belong to the rare and pricey range so i decided to stick to available cds mostly.


----------



## Ukko

rarevinyllibrary said:


> I am terribly sorry you are not pleased with my work .However most of the Lps belong to the rare and pricey range so i decided to stick to available cds mostly.


Say what? I am not "not pleased", I was hoping to learn your plan for this listing. You decided to focus on 'available CDs", yet your moniker is _rarevinyllibrary_? Um, OK.


----------



## rarevinyllibrary

I own most of these beauties on original Lps but thats another story....


----------

